# spaparacchiarsi, spaparanzarsi e sparapanzarsi



## pizzi

Mi è venuto un dubbio ortografico, e ho controllato qui: http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/spaparacchiarsi/

Vi chiedo quale dei tre verbi (spaparacchiarsi, spaparanzarsi e sparapanzarsi) vi risulti più familiare. 

Come frequenza mi pare sia il secondo; riguardo al senso, invece, sarei più incline al terzo, perché nell'azione dello _svaccarsi_ vedo coinvolta più la _panza_  che la _papera_...

[...]

piz


----------



## Nunou

Ciao Piz,
a me risulta più familiare (e gradito ) "spaParanzarmi"...sul divano!! Il terzo non so perché ma mi fa pensare piuttosto ad una "spanciata"..per intenderci ...tipo quella che prendi in piscina se ti tuffi male! 

[...]


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Io, quando posso, mi sparapànzo. (Ma non ho mai pensato al perché di questa propensione, né all'etimologia). 

Ciao, Piz. 

GS


----------



## Akire72

Anch'io come Giorgio sono solita *spaparanzarmi* sul divano a leggere la sera.


----------



## Nunou

Eh no Akire...mi sa che tu fai come me e non come Giorgio!! Lui sul divano ci si _spara_panza...


----------



## Akire72

vero Nunou! Sto verbo sembra uno scioglilingua!!!


----------



## Nunou

Sì...hai proprio ragione!! Il significato poi è praticamente identico malgrado la leggera sfumatura: con uno in teoria si appoggia/si mette a riposo direttamente la propria "panza"..senza tanti giri e/o buone maniere, nell'altro invece la si appoggia nello stile "papera"...cioè accomodandosi e gongolandosi piano piano fino a che non si raggiunge la posizione giusta/perfetta.
Constatazioni finali: in realtà intendiamo quasi sempre la parte posteriore del corpo..e nessuno ha ancora parlato di "spaparacchiarsi"!!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Nunou  e tutti! 

Di fatto, personalmente, adoro starmene spaparacchiata in poltrona!


----------



## Nunou

Ciao Anja,
in effetti "spaparacchiati", che io interpreto come "buttati a casaccio" e non "seduti composti", corrisponde meglio alla realtà


----------



## francisgranada

La versione _sparapanzarsi_, ha qualcosa da fare con il verbo _sparare_?
(tra certe circostanze lo riesco ad immaginare  ...)


----------



## Nunou

francisgranada said:


> La versione _sparapanzarsi_, ha qualcosa da fare con il verbo _sparare_?
> (tra certe circostanze lo riesco ad immaginare  ...)



Francis,
sparare in che senso?
In effetti sì...uno può  spararsi  sul divano (e questo potrebbe avere almeno due sensi) ...oppure una volta sul divano può spararsi una birra/una pizza mentre guarda la tele...può spararsi tutto il libro in un colpo....può sparare boiate e anche parecchie altre cose che...non tengo a dire!!! Rimaniamo sul sobrio va...che è meglio!! 
Spara + panzarsi credo possa però avere solo un altro senso.


----------



## pizzi

francisgranada said:


> La versione _sparapanzarsi_, ha qualcosa da fare con il verbo _sparare_?



Ciao, francis ! Se leggi la spiegazione del Treccani, nel # 1, vedrai che sparare non c'entra .

Ricapitolando, al momento: Anja si spaparacchia,  GS ed io ci sparapanziamo, Akire e Nunou si spaparanzano, francis osserva e rimane in piedi... .


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Scusatemi tutti, vi prego.

Al rileggere le mie stesse parole, mi sono reso conto che questo verbo scioglilingua m'ha imbrogliato: in realtà io mi (ora batterò i tasti l e n t a m e n t e) spaparànzo.
Chiedo scusa anche a pizzi, che così resterà sola; chiedo ospitalità all'erikA e a Nunou.
E tu, francis, mettiti almeno a sedere, va'.

GS


----------



## francisgranada

Tardi, Giorgio, mi sono già _sparapanzato _... (senza sparare però) . Ora vado a _spaparanzarmi _per vedere se c'è qualche differenza.
Comunque, secondo il Treccani esiste anche_ sparapanzarsi,_ quindi tutto o.k.

Ciao Pizzi , il link del # 1 l'ho letto, ma se abbia capito bene, allora la forma _sparapanzarsi "..._sembra dovuta a una inavvertita sovrapposizione di _panza". _Quindi solo sembra, e non è del tutto sicuro ... ma sinceramente dicendo, non credo che la detta parola derivi da sparare (in qualunque senso figurato o profumato ).


----------



## pizzi

Ri_caio_  francis caro ,

direi che _sparapanzarsi_ è semplicemente una metatesi di _spaparanzarsi_...


----------



## Nunou

Però fa in effetti pensare a qualcuno che si spara (si lancia/si tuffa) sul divano con la panza....e qui mi scatta anche la "paranza" ...ma quella della canzone che dice che "è una danza che si balla nella latitanza...ecc. ecc. ...con un lento movimento della panza" 

Scherzi a parte sono tutti termini molto informali e simpatici...sia nel dirli sia nel farli si provano soddisfazione e allegria!!!


----------



## Angel.Aura

Scusate, so che arrivo tardi, ma non volevo perdere l'occasione per _spaparanzarmi_ un po' pure io!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Laura!  Piacere di ritrovarti ... ma allora sono proprio l'unica che se ne sta spaparacchiata?!


----------

